# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  sinonime, antonime

## Baby^Doll

Thoni nje fjale, gjeni sinonimin dhe antonimin e asaj fjale.

po e filloj une me..

dashuri - sevda - urrejtje  :buzeqeshje:

----------



----------


## Silk

cili eshte antonimi i *arrogant* psh?

----------


## SnoW~DroP

i sjellshem 
 :kryqezohen:

----------


## Baby^Doll

> i sjellshem


pikerisht  :buzeqeshje: 


mashtrues - intrigant - i sinqerte

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

e perkedhelur -e llastuar- e perbuzur

----------


## Silk

> i sjellshem


une them modest

gjeje antonimin e *karagjoz*

----------


## fejer_nagy

Disa antonime:

atdhetar - tradhëtar
shqiptar - shqipfolës (joshqiptar)
komunist - kapitalist
demokrat - socialist
me fe - pa fe
mysliman - i krishterë
katolik - orthodoks
mashkull - femër
leshator - i palesh
gay - straight
i shkolluar - i pashkolluar
i nxën - i panxën
i zi - i bardhë
i bukur - i shëmtuar
i rritur - i mitur
i mençur - i çmendur
i gëzuar - i hidhëruar
i pastër - i fëlliqur
i kamur - i varfër
i lartë - i ulët
i gjatë - i shkurtër
me edukatë - pa edukatë
fatlum - fatkeq
fjalëshumë - fjalëpak
tifoz i Gjermanisë - tifoz i Italisë

 :djall sarkastik:

----------


## dp17ego

> Thoni nje fjale, gjeni sinonimin dhe antonimin e asaj fjale.
> 
> po e filloj une me..
> 
> dashuri - sevda - urrejtje


Sevda nuk eshte sinonim por perkthim???lol

----------


## Zemrushja

Perkushtim-- moskokcarje.......

i urte -- mistrec

i embel -- i tharte 

i bukur -- i shemtuar

partizan -- ballist :P

----------


## Albi

e bukur-------po shume e shemtuar ne kulm
intilgjente------debile fare
joshese-------te hap barkun
intrigante-------gje e trashe fare
mendje lehte------fycke komplet

Byee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

Sinonime: Vajze-goce-cupe-çike-cuce-vashe-varze
Djale-çun

----------


## hope31

i pasur- (sinonim) i kamun- ( antonim) i varfer

----------


## Nordiku1

Sinonime per djale

  Djale - Cun - Mec - Voc - Bir

----------


## Nordiku1

Kalamaj - Cull - Mxhevid - Femij

----------


## Baby^Doll

> Sevda nuk eshte sinonim por perkthim???lol


nuk eshte perkthim, eshte fjale e huazuar nga turqishtja , e perdor nga paraardhesit tane  :shkelje syri: 

shqipja eshte e perbere nga fjale te huazara ok?!

----------


## hope31

i piste - i flliqte - i paster

----------


## Agron_ca

> i bukur -- i shëmtuar


A mund të thuhet "i bukur"? 

Fjala "bukur" vlen vetëm për gjininë femrore p.sh. "e bukur". 

Nuk mund të thuash p.sh. "Ti je djalë i bukur". Mund kuptohet si sharje dhe ofendim i rëndë. Kjo shprehje tregon se ju i keni dalluar vetitë e bukura femrore te ai djalë.

Për gjininë mashkullore përdore "i dokshëm" për njerëz dhe "i mirë" për objekte.


Agroni

----------


## Edvin83

> nuk eshte perkthim, eshte fjale e huazuar nga turqishtja , e perdor nga paraardhesit tane  shqipja eshte e perbere nga fjale te huazara ok?!


Kur u perdorka kjo fjale ne shqip?Per vete rralle here e kam degjuar dhe edhe atehere nga ndonje plak i zonave te thella ose nga ndonje fshatar.
Une e di qe eshte turqisht dhe do te thote dashuri por per vete kurre nuk e kam perdorur dhe as nga te tjeret qe me kane rrethuar nuk eshte perdorur ndonje here.

----------


## Agron_ca

> Sinonime per djale
> 
>   Djale - Cun - Mec - Voc - Bir



Eh këto janë risi për mua!

Më trego është ajo "Mec" apo "Meç" dhe "Voc" apo "Voç".

Në cilat pjesë të shteteve shqiptare përdoren ato?

Flm,
Agroni

----------


## Lioness

> Disa antonime:
> 
> atdhetar - tradhëtar
> shqiptar - *shqipfolës (joshqiptar)*
> komunist -* kapitalist*
> demokrat -* socialist*
> me fe - pa fe
> *mysliman - i krishterë*
> *katolik - orthodoks*
> ...


Jo ne shqip (antonime, sinonime dmth) Shembujt ne te zeze te theksuar (bold, dmth) jo te shpjeguar qarte.

----------

